
The forgotten Muslim heroes who fought for Britain in the trenches - jansho
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2017/nov/12/forgotten-muslim-heroes-fought-for-britain-first-world-war
======
curtisblaine
I could recognize a title from The Guardian without actually looking at the
"site" field.

